# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Invertebrados > Outros... >  Cadlinella ornatissima - Só por diversão 2.

## Mauricio Foz

Mais uma vez, vamos começar.




É só observar bem a foto,que surgirão muitas dicas.


Mauricio

----------


## Filipe Silva

Boas, parece-me uma lesma!!!
Agora o nome...


 :Whistle:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva Mauricio

é uma 
*Cadlinella ornatissima
 (Risbec, 1928)*

*Ordem:* NUDIBRANCHIA
*Sub-ordem:* DORIDINA
*Familia:* Chromodorididae
Distribuição geográfica:Indico e Pacífico Oeste tropical    					 

 que se pode ver aqui

http://jfherve.free.fr/nudibranches/...rnatissima.jpg



				 				 					 						e aqui no fórum das lesmas do mar (Sea Slug Forum)

http://www.seaslugforum.net/factsheet.cfm?base=cadlorna



e ainda no fórum das lesmas do mar, a Cadlinella ornatissima que vive no mar Vermelho (? Ó Júlio viste lá alguma?)
http://www.seaslugforum.net/display.cfm?id=20351


e aqui neste elo (=link) que recentemente o Júlio encontrou e colocou na "éloteca"

Nudibranches de Nouvelle-Calédonie (Nudibranquêos da Nova Caledónia)

http://jfherve.free.fr/nudibranches/...eurs&auteur=jf


"éloteca" - página 3, post 55 e há mais elos para nudibrânqueos embora possam não conter esta espécie.

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....2586#post92586

aqui encontram muitas imagens do bicho
http://images.google.com/images?svnu...ocurar+imagens

http://www.wetwebmedia.com/nudibran.htm




aqui tem mais
http://www.starfish.ch/register-i/index-C.html





Para terminar, pelo que pude ler, o "bicho" "funciona" a esponja!!!, muito provavelmente esponja muito específica, ou seja, a Cadlinella ornatissima alimenta-se de esponja que poderá ser de uma espécie específica embora pela descrição feita no fórum das lesmas do mar  e que se pode ler acima, a sua distribuição geográfica será muito vasta, o que pode indicar capacidade de adaptação a alimentar-se de outras esponjas....enfim poderá ser ou não assim. Convém que se lembrem sempre das necessidade alimentares exigentes destes animais e também o facto de terem uma vida normalmente curta e o "mau habito" de ao deixarem de "funcionar" poderem envenenar o meio circundante...

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Mauricio Foz

Pedro,
Dá um tempo para os colegas do forum tambem se divertirem.

Essa foi facil, vamos a mais uma.

Mauricio

----------


## Ingo Barao

hehehe
o pedro nao brinca em servico :yb624:   :yb624:

----------

